# Newly adopted 10 months old resource guarding



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

I have a 4 year old gsd that I would have never been able to handle without this forum.

New is mixed but I see much gsd. He guarded of all things today a water bowl outside from my dog.
It was a serious verbal warning with a kind of side snap with standing over the bowl posturing.
I just didn't allow him to stand over the bowl once I realized what was happening. He wanted to. I just move him with leash b4 he tried.

It isn't directed at humans yet.
I could see it coming if not handled well.

I was ready for food not h20.

Suggestions on creating an environment where eventually the dog won't feel it necessary to guard water?

I was thinking water bowls every where can't guard em all! See why I am asking for ideas?

He is a really nice dog. I pretty confident it's fixable.


----------



## gsdeire92 (Aug 9, 2021)

In my experience, very little btw most of our dogs have never done this but my recent pup has done on occasion.

Once with a bone when i went to pet her, and recently with her food in the morning. Both times iv simply taken the food away for a minute, made her sit then returned it. Try pet again and if she growls, repeat. She quickly realised it resulted in the food being removed and stopped.

Water on the other hand, we have multiple bowls dotted around, its never been an issue.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Video would be incredibly helpful. There is a lot going on with resource guarding that the average pet owner is just not aware of.

For now, remove any source of conflict around the object that is triggering the dog. Food in a crate. Water without competition. No high value toys or treats with other dogs present...


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Yes video ok should have thought of that. Do phone unloads work?


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Apex1 said:


> Yes video ok should have thought of that. Do phone unloads work?


Long in time YouTube with a gmail or create a new account. Then copy and paste the link here. It’s free.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

I recommend a personal, clean water bowl for the newbie. Shelter dogs are used to struggling for food, water, etc. He may have lived on the street or in a hoarding situation. Give him time and his own personal bed, dish, toys, etc. He'll come around when he feels safe. Thanks for adopting.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

how new is new?

i recently had a gsd foster… first couple of days she showed the upmost respect for my resident male. a few days after that, as she grew more comfortable, i noticed her do a passive aggressive body block as he was entering the kitchen (where her crate was and her established area)… that got my attention and a raised brow. same evening, during meal prep i noticed a curled lip and physically intervened. from that point she was crated (and later taught “place”) during food prep, bowls were picked up after eating and they also had separate water bowls… once into that routine they didn’t even attempt to drink from the others and i didn’t see anymore glaring or attempts at guarding anything for the remainder of her stay.

temperment matters, the relationship between dogs matters, timeliness and type of handler intervention matters, but mostly, dog and handler relationship. typically it’s not actual focus on the resource guarding itself that ends up resolving it…. aside from moving some things around to set the dogs up for success… i don’t feel like i do anything in particular. normal training and bonding.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Ironically, it is my small hound mix and not my GSD mix, who is the resource guarder. Also, he resource guards from his humans and not the GSD. He was a shelter pup I adopted at 12 weeks and he was a resource guarder at 12 weeks - food, crate, toys, space, body - EVERYTHING! I hand fed him for many months. I never, ever, ever took his bowl away from him. Please don't do that. It's not good advice. The resource guarder is afraid you are going to take his things. If you take, you just proved him right and gave him a reason to guard. He is 7 years old now and a totally different dog. I still respect his stuff and space and we have mutual trust. 

As for other dogs - it's the GSD who can be a bully. She's big and female. She will block, or hoard the toys, but I don't allow it. She never tries to eat his food. They are never aggressive toward one another. I guess they have an understanding. LOL!


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

I tried multiple times yesterday today to catch what I was seeing. However, I haven’t taken the dogs outside together again.

Today is day five. The is the third day I have had crates in the same room.

The crates are lined up longways against a wall.
I had the dog bowls arranged where the new dogs (Zephyr) were at the far end of his crate.
Apex(resident dog) bowls were in the middle.
This setup was an issue a growl and a snap. 

Moved Apex’s bowl to the far end of his crate.
This helped, but Zephyr doesn’t like Apex even sniffing at his crate if he has foodstuff.

I took everything out of the crates while crating and rotating for individual time outside. I work from home and have a lot of outdoor space. Therefore, they get a reasonable amount of time outdoors throughout the day.

The energy between them is different. They are completely relaxed. Both dogs seem perfectly content, not interacting with each other.
Shuffling dogs all day is busywork. I never knew how much. Sheesh

We did dinner both in crates waiting. Both are food-driven but not big eaters. Luckily, they ate most of the food. No problem during the time food was in the crates. A half-hour, maybe. I took everything out of Zephyr’s crate with him in the crate. He was fine. He doesn’t seem to have any human-directed resource guarding issues.

I have realized more so how little this dog knows me.

The pup is wild inside the house. I don’t plan on having them lose together in the place for a while. Today he is calmer than yesterday.

I am going to crate and rotate for a while longer; I think I rushed things. 

Once I feel ready to take them outside together again, I will make sure I film. 

Fodder, I understand what you are saying. Thank you for saying it. I needed to hear it. 
I had a tough time with my first dog, and I learned a ton.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Waiting made a huge difference. This video is from last night. First time I have had them together since the last time I posted. No growling, snapping, or guarding. Maybe some competition. I had Apex taken out first, got him calm, then leashed (with help) in a down. Then brought out Zephyr leashed got him relaxed. The play went well enough; I will keep going slowly. I want the pup a bit less doggie. - The black one is the new dog. 

Food and water do not appear to be an issue in the crates anymore. Bones are for now.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

I have crated and rotated with bones and food. I trade with the new dog anything that needs to taken away. I haven't allowed any competition over anything. Everyone is still settling in.
I have really taken fodders advice to heart.
Apex who is the black and tan the older of the two. Well he is sneaky, he can be a punk, but overall he is a very nice dog....most the time lol
Any how Apex is a real sneaky dog in a stupid smart way.
For all my due diligence Apex manged to sneak a horn out of his crate.
Lucky all was fine. Feeling proud. I will still crate and rotate. Better safe then sorry.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Apex1 said:


> Waiting made a huge difference. This video is from last night. First time I have had them together since the last time I posted. No growling, snapping, or guarding. Maybe some competition. I had Apex taken out first, got him calm, then leashed (with help) in a down. Then brought out Zephyr leashed got him relaxed. The play went well enough; I will keep going slowly. I want the pup a bit less doggie. - The black one is the new dog.
> 
> Food and water do not appear to be an issue in the crates anymore. Bones are for now.


Not being critical at all, but what I saw in this video, if left as is, will develop into a serious problem later on!

Watch how Zephyr owns the water dish! Apex is okay with that for the time being, but it won't be forgotten!

So, both a water bowl and toys?? On a reintroduction from a previous issue?

Watch the video multiple times. Zephyr is absolutely not just claiming the water, but the tiy as well. Then he leaves and Apex drinks a bit, then Zephyr is right back without the toy reclaiming the water!

You're taking Apex's acquiescence to mean he doesn't or didn't take note of the upstart's actions...but he did, and at some point is very likely to shut him down!

From my perspective, a better way to go about ensuring peace between two same gendered dogs, male or female, is to teach them who is in charge and exactly what that entails!

Sounds ominous, but it isn't! Just in incremental, calm training like everything else!

In your case, with a newer and an older dog, I'd work with both separately for a bit to get a pretty good foundation to build on.

Then I'd work with them together, so they know when "it's their turn" and when it isn't.

Not to brush over this, it's tough, and it takes time and patience, but with two same gender dogs there's really no other way.

Anyway, main point, lose the toys and control the water better such that no body can "own" it! Little stuff matters, body language, past grievances, they add up...so watch that!

ETA This is exactly why people pay a trainer to help! These things you don't see can be significant. I hope this helps a bit...


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

I appreciate the input criticism or not. However, I agree with your assessment.

I have spent a lot of time managing them. Water is not an issue. They will drink from the same bowl. I allow them to compete over nothing if I can help it.

They are still getting to know each other. I think I have done well with leadership. 

I think the dominant one will be Zephyr. I'm fortunate enough (if I am correct in my observation) that Zephyr is fair and balanced. He listens to me well, a very different dog from Apex. Yet, he is still young. So I will be on my toes through his sexual maturity if that is the correct wording.

I do want to avoid Apex shutting down.

Zephyr has a lot of energy. But I keep playing in short bursts or where I can tell Apex is ready for a break.

Toys are less of an issue now. Zephyr tries to bait Apex into tug of war, but I don't think Apex knows what to do. I may hear a growl, so I stop it. When they run, they both have the same habit.

They don't like one to be faster than the other. So they will shoulder bump, hackle, and growl, which concerns me. However, both respond to my voice, and it does not escalate.

I don't want to be over-managing, if that makes sense.

I don't work them as often as I should separately.

It's helpful that their toy drives are for different items. I still manage this but have made good progress.

I can do a video on progress. I'd appreciate the insight.

Trust me; I would be delighted to have a trainer.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

To add Zephyr does still resource guard his crate if he is inside it with a food bowl or a bone.


----------

